# Bosch EVS 1617 Adaptor to use PC accessories?



## kessler craftsman (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi. I've got a new Bosch EVS 1617 router that I'd like to use my router inlay bushing on..the one that fits quite nicely on my Porter Cable 690 router.

Does anyone know of a source for an adaptor?

Thanks!

Larry Pile
Kessler Craftsman


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

This might help.... 

http://www.shop.com/Bosch_Colt_8482_Variable_Speed_Palm_Router_Kit_-31957313-52352078-p!.shtml

Scroll down towards the bottom. I think it says it is 15.00 don't know where else it can be gotten. 

This one is a set but includes and adapter for the PC guides. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1125-7-Piece-Router-Template/dp/B000063XTX

The item you need in particular is RA 1100 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00012CTI8/103-3260783-8173402
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

You can also order a replacement base plate and the use the PC type guides (bushing).

Router Replacement Bases
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tacc1.html#All_In_One_router_plate_kit_anchor


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, contact a Bosch service center for the adaptor. Most places that sell Bosch tools can order one for you as well, such as Lowe's or Performance Line Tools. The adaptor works great.


----------



## Allejo (Aug 7, 2008)

i everybody, does the bosch RA 1125 7 peice router template guide set fit the bosch POF 1100AE?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

It should do. The Bosch bayonet mounting is the same the whole world over. Just remember to get a centring mandrel to ensure concentricity


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Phil P said:


> It should do. The Bosch bayonet mounting is the same the whole world over. Just remember to get a centring mandrel to ensure concentricity


Or use a 1/4" drill blank (or similar item) in the 1/4" collet and a 1/4" ID bushing in the base.

Or use a 1/2" drill blank (or similar item) in the 1/2" collet and a 1/2" ID bushing in the base.

Cassandra


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> Or use a 1/4" drill blank (or similar item) in the 1/4" collet and a 1/4" ID bushing in the base.
> 
> Or use a 1/2" drill blank (or similar item) in the 1/2" collet and a 1/2" ID bushing in the base.


OK, I agree, but it doesn't work with other sizes. For example a commonly used guide bush size in Europe is 30mm (it's used with kitchen counter mason's mitre joint jigs, lock mortise jigs, etc). For that I use a tapered centring mandrel like this Festool one which works for a lot of other sizes.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch's quick change system does not require an alignment tool. It mounts in two factory placed holes with no adjustment.


----------

